# Sticky  Lowrance NMEA 2000 Network Lessons Learned



## Workdog

*Lowrance NMEA 2000 Network Lessons Learned*

*Purpose*. I&#8217;m seeing a lot more questions on the boards lately asking how to network GPSs, sonars, etc. I&#8217;ve just been through an NMEA 2000 drill on my boat and so put my lessons learned out here for anyone else that might try it in theirs. I am by no means an expert at this, so take it for what it&#8217;s worth. My major components are Lowrance, but NMEA 2000 networking mechanics are similar with most other brands. I know for example, that many Garmin network connectors/cables are interchangeable with Lowrance, and are in several instances cheaper than what you can buy from Lowrance LEI.

*So, what is an NMEA network*? NMEA 2000 is a communication bus network specifically designed for boats. NMEA is the acronym for &#8220;National Marine Electronics Association.&#8221; The advantage of an NMEA 2000 network is that every display unit, gauge or sensor attached to the network communicates with all the others. Things that can be shared are course/location, coordinates, GPS antennas (including internal GPS antennas), speed, temperature, the amount of fuel remaining in your tanks, detailed engine information such as oil pressure and fuel efficiency, and more. One important thing that you cannot share on an NMEA 2000 network is sonar (other than digital depth readout). Sonar signals take up too much bandwidth for the NMEA 2000 network to handle. To share sonar signals between two sonars you will need an Ethernet cable between the units, or Ethernet connection thru use of an LSS module. Prior to the new Lowrance Touch units, you couldn't share charts between two networked GPSs. The Touch units will allow one chart chip to be shared between networked Touch units.

{Change 3, 25 Feb 14: Since I wrote this article, Lowrance now makes the "Touch" models. They are capable of sharing a chart chip between Touch units, and the Touch units can share gps coordinates over the yellow Ethernet cable. Previous Lowrance models were unable to do this.
{Change 2, 13 Jun 13: I&#8217;ve deleted most of my Lowrance links because the knuckleheads keep changing the URL addresses}

Here are three links describing NMEA basics. (I found these sites after I drafted my original post).



The first is from &#8220;Gunflint,&#8221; a member of BassBoat Central with his &#8220;Lowrance Networking 101&#8221; post. He describes the differences between the first generation proprietary Lowrance BLUE NMEA 2000 network architecture, and the second generation RED/BLACK current architecture: http://www.bbcboards.net/lowrance-garmin-sonar-gps/175559-lowrance-networking-101-a.html 

The second is another from BassBoat Central: http://www.bbcboards.net/lowrance-g...pics-networking-diagrams-troubleshooting.html . This link has really good descriptions, and depictions of Lowrance NMEA 2000 network examples 

The third link is from Garmin. This is a Garmin NMEA 2000 Network Fundamentals PDF: http://www8.garmin.com/manuals/GPSMAP4008_NMEA2000NetworkFundamentals.pdf {Change 3, 25 Feb 14.This link no longer points to the Garmin Network Fundamentals PDF. If I can find the document I will repost the location.}
Once you do a network it is pretty simple to comprehend. Finding the info to put a network together the first time though takes a little bit of searching, and some of the sites you will go to have bogus info on them making it just that more confusing. In several cases for example, Lowrance web pages and owners manuals will have pictorials of the older &#8220;BLUE&#8221; network components when the unit is actually the more current &#8220;RED&#8221; network unit (for example, my LCX-37C operators manual has a network picture showing BLUE cables and connectors when, in fact, the LCX-37C utilizes the more current RED network convention). Many of these sites are not real intuitive--there are a lot of gaps in the info and you have to really search the Lowrance site for all the info. What I hope to do here is sort things out for you.

*Unit Compatibility*? Before you can put together an NMEA 2000 network, you have to know if the units you plan to network together are compatible, or can be connected with adapters, or if they are not networkable. Lowrance started producing networkable sonars and GPSs in 2004 (2005 model year). They originally used their own proprietary network now referred to as the BLUE network. Lowrance BLUE NMEA 2000 network components typically have blue connectors and &#8220;T&#8221;s. In 2007, Lowrance came in line with the rest of the industry and adopted the &#8220;RED&#8221; network standard connectors. A RED NMEA 2000 network can be identified as having either *red *connectors or *black *connectors (see what I mean about confusing). Do not confuse NMEA 2000 network connectors with unit *power/data connectors *which are usually colored blue (or sometimes grey). Late model Lowrance sonars and GPSs (not to include new HDS units) use a power/data cable that provides three functions all in the same wiring bundle: power to the sonar/GPS unit, NMEA 2000 power cable, and NMEA 0183 cable which can be wired to an autopilot, DSC radio, and select other functions (I will not explain any more about NMEA 0183, other than to tell you there is this other network convention used for certain functions). *The new HDS line of sonars/GPSs do not have an NMEA power cable in the power/data wire bundle *(I&#8217;ll explain the significance of this in a minute). Examples of BLUE and RED NMEA 2000 network convention Lowrance units are listed below (the RED network units have an asterisk next to them) (Other manufacturers are producing products using the RED network configuration; you will have to contact those companies for details):

*GlobalMap 3300C, GlobalMap 3500C, GlobalMap 3600C iGPS, GlobalMap 4800M, GlobalMap 4900M, GlobalMap 5150, GlobalMap 5200C*, GlobalMap 5300C iGPS*, GlobalMap 5500C, GlobalMap 6500C, GlobalMap 6600C HD, GlobalMap 7200C*, GlobalMap 7300C HD*, GlobalMap 7500C, GlobalMap 7600C HD, GlobalMap 8200C*, GlobalMap 8300C HD*, GlobalMap 9200C*, GlobalMap 9300C HD*, GlobalMap Baja, GlobalMap Baja 480, GlobalMap Baja 540*, LCX-20C, LCX-25C, LCX-26C HD, LCX-27C*, LCX-28C HD*, LCX-37C*, LCX-38C HD*, LCX-110C, LCX-111C HD, LCX-112C*, LCX-113C HD*, LMS-330C, LMS-332C DF, LMS-334C iGPS, LMS-335C DF, LMS-337C DF, LMS-339C DF iGPS, LMS-480M, LMS-520C*, LMS-522C iGPS*, LMS-525C DF*, LMS-527C DF iGPS*, & HDS 5/7/8/10**.

In addition to knowing if you have a BLUE or RED network unit, you also need to know the minimum software version of the unit to be NMEA 2000 network capable (this is primarily referring to BLUE units). See this link for software compatibility (you may have to download an update for your unit to make it network capable): (Change 1, 25 Mar 13--original link was deleted by Lowrance. I would recommend if you have any unit earlier than HDS, that you ensure the latest update is installed. The Lowrance website has a section where you can download updates for your units. I won't post that here because Lowrance will change the URL in a couple days anyways). 

*Cables and Connectors of an NMEA 2000 Network*. In an earlier link above, you seen that NMEA 2000 networks can be very simple, or they can be more involved with more components. The simplest network can be the older style BLUE &#8220;Y&#8221; cable with 60 ohm resistor, or RED *in-line *resistor cable that hooks up between a GPS and its GPS antenna module. If you buy a GPS or combo unit *with *a GPS antenna in the package, one of these is what you will probably get with the unit. The instructions that come with the unit will explain how to hook these units up. However, you should know that for the GPS to read an external antenna, the NMEA 2000 network power wires that come in the power cable bundle with most units must be attached to power and ground. This powers your NMEA 2000 network. Since the HDS units have internal antennas and can operate standalone, I&#8217;ve been told that Lowrance no longer includes the NMEA 2000 power cable in the unit power/data cable bundle. If you wanted to include a new HDS onto an existing network, the NMEA 2000 power cable from an existing unit could power the network, or, you could purchase an add-on separate NMEA 2000 power node cable which hooks to your NMEA 2000 network. Regardless how the network gets power, *ONLY POWER THE NMEA 2000 NETWORK FROM ONE SOURCE! More than one power cable on a network can damage the network and your GPS/sonar units*.

*RED or BLUE*? For a more expansive network, unless you already have a BLUE NMEA 2000 network installed in your boat, I highly recommend you install a RED NMEA 2000 network backbone and components for future expandability and availability of components.

*NMEA Network Components*. In this section I describe a more expansive NMEA 2000 network. If you want to take full advantage of NMEA 2000, you could share data between multiple GPS/sonar units, radar, fuel flow sensors, multiple GPS antennas, engine data, speed and temp sensors, etc. When designing my network, my first obstacle was to determine what cable and connectors to use. As I said earlier, pictures in unit owners manuals and on the Lowrance website were sometimes inaccurate. Here is a link with pictorials on different components you may come across: http://primus.lowrance.com/support/...com%2Ficr%2FNMEA+2000%2FNMEA2000_adapters.htm To clarify what you see at the link just above, the &#8220;Blue Network Examples&#8221; section, paras 1-4, describe how you would hook up a RED GPS/sonar or other RED peripheral to a preinstalled BLUE network. Figures A thru D show male and female connectors used by the BLUE and RED networks. Male connectors have pins, female contacts are recessed (You will notice that the pin array of the BLUE network connectors do not match the pin array of the RED network connectors). 

The &#8220;Red Network Examples&#8221; text refers to connecting a BLUE GPS/sonar unit, BLUE antenna (e.g., LGC-2000 GPS antenna), or BLUE sensor (e.g., EP-10 fuel flow sensor), to a RED network backbone. A BLUE GPS/sonar, GPS antenna, or sensor comes with a female connector (For example, on the back of my GlobalMap 4800M, there is a BLUE female connector). To connect one of those to a RED network (i.e., to the bottom of a RED &#8220;T&#8221; connector), you must use adapter part number 127-04. An example of the 127-04 adapter cable is at the last picture at the bottom of the link above. The BLUE side attaches to the BLUE unit, and the RED side attaches to the bottom of a RED &#8220;T.&#8221; A RED &#8220;T&#8221; is shown in the picture just above the LGC-2000 GPS antenna in the link. A RED &#8220;T&#8221; connector has a female connection at the bottom of the &#8220;T&#8221; to which you attach the cable from the GPS/sonar unit or sensor, and a male and a female connector at the top of the &#8220;T&#8221; which are connected to the network backbone. A BLUE &#8220;T&#8221; has a male connector at the bottom of the &#8220;T&#8221; and a male and female connector at the top of the &#8220;T.&#8221; A RED display unit or sensor has a male connector, as shown on the picture of the LGC-3000 GPS antenna and the display unit two pictures down.

*NMEA 2000 Network Backbone*. A network backbone can be as simple as a couple &#8220;T&#8221;s hooked together and a terminator on each end of the &#8220;T&#8221;s. Terminators come in male and female, and if you follow the proper &#8220;linear Architecture&#8221; format described in the second link I gave you, you will have a male terminator on one end of the backbone and a female terminator on the other end. In this scenario the terminators have a resistance of 120 ohms. Terminators provide resistance necessary for devices to communicate along the network. The &#8220;Setup and Installation of NMEA 2000 Networks&#8221; link I gave you at the start describes how to set up an NMEA 2000 network.

I will finish this entry with a practical exercise. I will describe how I set up the NMEA 2000 network in my boat. In the helm electronics cabinet (where my GPS and GPS/sonar combo unit are installed), I started with a RED terminator (part number 119-97 is female, 119-99 is male), connected to three RED &#8220;T&#8221;s in a row (part numbers 119-79). To the bottom of the first RED &#8220;T,&#8221; I connected an adapter cable, part number 127-04, with the other end connected to my BLUE LGC-2000 GPS antenna. The bottom of the next RED &#8220;T&#8221; is connected to another adapter cable, part number 127-04, with the other end connected to my BLUE GlobalMap 4800M GPS. The bottom of the third RED &#8220;T&#8221; is connected to a RED 2&#8217; extension cable, part number 119-88, to which the other end is connected to my RED LCX-37C GPS/sonar. The LGC-2000, 4800M, and LCX-37C are in close proximity, so I did not need to run extension cables between the three RED &#8220;T&#8221;s. On the backbone end of the third RED &#8220;T&#8221; I attached a 25&#8217; RED extension cable, part number 119-83, then ran that cable under the deck to the back of the boat. At this end of the 25&#8217; RED extension cable, I attached two RED &#8220;T&#8221;s and ended the backbone with the second terminator. To the bottoms of these last two RED &#8220;T&#8221;s I attached an EP-60R fuel flow sensor to each. My plan is to share one GPS antenna between the two GPSs I have, and to display fuel flow data from the EP-60Rs for my twin 150 Mercs on one of the displays up front. I power my NMEA 2000 network with the NMEA 2000 leg of the power data cable to my LCX-37.

You can see the NMEA 2000 networking parts LEI sells at this URL http://www.lei-extras.com/store/search.asp?SearchType=Category&Category=LowranceNET+Red Select "by type"/"Networking," then "LowranceNET Blue" or "LowranceNET Red" to see the other networking parts available. I bought my parts at http://www.boemarine.com/search.php...=ON&price_from=&price_to=&featured=&shipping= and saved some money. Ask the folks at BOE for help with this. They can tell you if there is a less expensive option by buying a Garmin component that does the same thing.

Hope this helps you understand NMEA 2000 networks. The links provided, along with these lessons learned should help you get started.

NOTE: Many of the links in the original post were lost because Lowrance frequently changes their website links. I updated links on 25 Mar 13, and on 13 Jun 13. Lowrance deleted a lot of the previous info.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Wowwwwww! That ought to take the sting outta somebody.
Are you done with yours now?


----------



## Workdog

Fishers of Men said:


> Wowwwwww! That ought to take the sting outta somebody.
> Are you done with yours now?


I'm done Van. Just waiting to splash the boat... hopefully sometime soon. As I was going thru this network stuff on the on-line sites, I just got really cheesed that these companies did such a half-azzed explanation of how to install the network. It is not that difficult (if you know what to look for, and where). But, for a first timer, correct pictures in owners manuals would be a big help, and so would a single document that stepped through the process from start to finish. I had to dig deep down thread after sub-thread after sub-sub-thread to find the info I needed. I even got contradictory info from technicians over the phone. It wasn't until I wrote this article that I found on-line pictures of what the ends of the connectors looked like. I hope that I could clarify this a little bit for the next guy/gal.


----------



## Professor

Thanks for this post. I'm currently looking into buying an X-28 or X-37 and I currently have an x16 (grey). Is it possible to network the two together? You're right! This does get confusing. Thanks


----------



## Workdog

Professor said:


> Thanks for this post. I'm currently looking into buying an X-28 or X-37 and I currently have an x16 (grey). Is it possible to network the two together? You're right! This does get confusing. Thanks


Hey Professor, unfortunately, it appears you won't be able to connect the LCX-16 to the LCX-28/37 through NMEA 2000. The LCX-16 doesn't have a network port or an ethernet port. The LCX-16 does have an NMEA 0183 wire bundle in the unit power/data wire bundle, but that would be used for autopilot or DSC radio hookup. Sorry. If you wanted to share a transducer between the two units, you could probably do that with a transducer switch that LEI sells.


----------



## Dan44149

I just found this thread while googling for networking my LCX-20c to my HDS7/LSS-2... Thank you!!!!


----------



## Workdog

Glad this was helpful! Wow...over 10K hits on this thread since I drafted it. Hope I was able to help others too. I went back and updated some of the links. Lowrance changes their site around frequently.


----------



## Dan44149

Workdog said:


> Glad this was helpful! Wow...over 10K hits on this thread since I drafted it. Hope I was able to help others too. I went back and updated some of the links. Lowrance changes their site around frequently.


So, just to simplify a little... If I order the special cable, I just run that one single cable from my new HDS7 network port over to my LCX20c port?

And do you happen to know if that will allow me to view SI/DI split-screen on the HDS, while split-screening the 2D sonar and GPS on the LCX20c? I also have an LCX18c at the bow.

The Plan....
Remove LCX20c and it's components from the helm, install HDS7 & LSS-2 Module. Then, run network cable over to the LCX20c at another position at the helm.


----------



## Workdog

Dan44149 said:


> So, just to simplify a little... If I order the special cable, I just run that one single cable from my new HDS7 network port over to my LCX20c port?


I think you might be confusing networks. The two you are concerned with are NMEA2000 and Ethernet. The Ethernet port on the HDS is yellow in color. I am almost positive your LCX-20 does not have an Ethernet port. If it does not, you cannot view sonar video from another sonar or from the HD LSS module. What you can network between the LCX-20 and the HDS is gps data and other module symbology (e.g., if you have a fuel meter or temp sensor, you could display that data on the LCX-20 and/or HDS.

To connect the LCX-20 and HDS via an NMEA2000 network to share gps coordinates and the gps antenna, I would give you the following NMEA2000 network example: 
Start with a RED 120 ohm terminator (part number 119-97 is female, 119-99 is male), connected to two RED &#8220;T&#8221;s in a row (part numbers 119-79). To the bottom of the first RED &#8220;T,&#8221; connect an adapter cable, part number 127-04, with the other end connected to the BLUE NMEA2000 port on the LCX-20. The bottom of the next RED &#8220;T&#8221; is connected to a RED 2&#8217; extension cable, part number 119-88, to which the other end is connected to your HDS GPS/sonar NMEA2000 port. On the end of this "T" connect the second 120 ohm terminator. You can use the NMEA power node in the LCX-20 power/data cable bundle to power your NMEA2000 network. The HDS does not come with an NMEA2000 power node branch in its power/data cable. If you have previously cut those NMEA2000 pos and neg wires on the LCX-20 unit, you can power your NMEA2000 network by buying a separate NMEA2000 power cable (you will need a third red "T" that comes with the power cable, and wire the other end to a battery source). You will use either the gps antenna internal to the HDS for your gps signal source, or, you can use an existing LGC-2000 external antenna by adding in another red "T" with another adapter cable, part number 127-04, to connect to an LGC-2000 antenna. If you have an LGC-3000 antenna you would like to use you will connect to the red "T" with a red extension cable.



Dan44149 said:


> ...And do you happen to know if that will allow me to view SI/DI split-screen on the HDS, while split-screening the 2D sonar and GPS on the LCX20c? I also have an LCX18c at the bow.


No. The LCX-20 doesn't have an Ethernet port as described above. I don't believe the LCX-18 has NMEA2000 capability either, so you wouldn't be able to share gps data with the LCX-18.



Dan44149 said:


> ...The Plan....
> Remove LCX20c and it's components from the helm, install HDS7 & LSS-2 Module. Then, run network cable over to the LCX20c at another position at the helm.


Yes, you should be able to NMEA2000 network the LCX-20 and HDS for gps data as described above. You will not be able to share a map chip between the units however.

Good luck!


----------



## Dan44149

Yeah, so I'm probably better off to sell the LCX-18c and LCX-20c on eBay and pick me up another HDS unit. I was confusing the network and ethernet... 

I really appreciate you taking the time to explain that to me. It probably just saved me some money, time, and aggravation.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Dude.....nice work! IT guy?

I am hooking up a HD 8 to the new ride and wanted to interface with the engine to take advantage of all of the gauges Lowrance has on there, or at least most of them. After some research it looks like if you have a mercury engine you are SOL or at least there is an additional out of pocket expense for conversion units so that NEMA will play nicely with Mercury Smart Gauge setup they have.
I just started researching this last night and have not contacted Lowrance or Merury yet and was wondering if you (or anyone else on here) knows this to be true or has more information on this.

Thanks for the information you have already provided on here. It really helps take some of the "mystery" out of this capability.
Al


----------



## Workdog

IT guy? Na, I break em I don't fix em. 

Not familiar with the last couple year's of Mercs, but they weren't NMEA friendly, like E-Tecs for example. It would be nice if Merc got with the program. Good luck with your project!


----------



## mcgrathfan1

I have a LCX-113chd and lcx-28hd, i have run an ethernet cable between them, all i want is those 2 item(for now) talking, i would like the gps antenna to run thru the 28 and just use each tranducer for the unit they are hooked to. S o really the 113 is on the front of the boat, all i need the 2 to share is the mapping chip and gps info? How does a guy accomplish this? i have read the manual to no avail, It looks here like you are the expert and i was hoping you could help a guy out? thank you for your time.


----------



## Dan44149

I believe that is a blue connector... you need 2 blue y connectors, 2-blue 60ohm terminations, 2 small blue connector pigtails, and a blue connector ethernet cable long enough to reach from the helm to the bow. Connect one pigtail to the unit at the helm, connect a Y to the end of it, connect a 60 ohm term to one of the other two connections, then the blue ethernet cable to the other open connector. Then, at the bow, connect a Y to the end of the blue ethernet cable, a 60 ohm term to one of the open ends of the Y, then a pigtail to the last open end. Then connect the pigtail to the unit's network port. Connect your power to each individual unit, and a ducer to each individual sonar port. Then turn on your network in the menu's to share info for GPS.


----------



## Workdog

mcgrathfan1 said:


> I have a LCX-113chd and lcx-28hd, i have run an ethernet cable between them, all i want is those 2 item(for now) talking, i would like the gps antenna to run thru the 28 and just use each tranducer for the unit they are hooked to. S o really the 113 is on the front of the boat, all i need the 2 to share is the mapping chip and gps info? How does a guy accomplish this? i have read the manual to no avail, It looks here like you are the expert and i was hoping you could help a guy out? thank you for your time.


Disregard Dan's input. Your two units (113 and 28) are both the current "Red" connector NMEA2000 network protocol. The cabling he suggests is not correct for your application. And, the only reason you would use the Ethernet cable (yellow connectors) is to share a transducer. That does not seem to be what you want to do. You do not share gps data through Ethernet. You share gps data through NMEA2000.

The first thing you should know is that you cannot share a map chip between units. The map chip companies build the chips so they can't be shared.

To share gps data and the gps antenna between units, you need to build an NMEA2000 network. Start with a 120 ohm terminator (Lowrance part number 119-97 is female, 119-99 is male--you'll need both...one goes on one side of the network and the other goes on the other end), connected to a RED &#8220;T&#8221; (part number 119-79). To the bottom of this first RED &#8220;T,&#8221; connect an extension cable (a 2' cable is part number 119-88), then, connect the other end of the extension cable to the back of your LCX-113. From the open end of that "T" you will attach another extension cable and route that to where your LCX-28 is (a 15' extension cable is part number 119-86). On the end of that extension cable, attach 2 more red "T"s. If you have an LGC-3000 gps antenna, you can run a red extension cable from one of those "T"s to the antenna. Run another 2' extension cable to the back of the LCX-28. The other terminator goes on the end of the last "T". If you have an LGC-2000 gps antenna, you will need a red to blue adapter cable part number 127-04. The NMEA2000 network must be powered with one and only one power source. On the power/data cable harness connected to each of your units, there should be three distinct wire bundles. One is the power to the unit, one is for NMEA0183 (disregard this one), the last is for power to your NMEA2000 network. Make sure that you only connect the NMEA power node from one of your units to power. If you turn off the power to the unit which will be providing power to the NMEA2000 network, you will also be turning off power to the network. If you decide to run a separate power node for the NMEA2000 network, you will need to have a switch in-line. You do not want your NMEA2000 network powered when you are not using your boat as it will drain your battery over time.

If you've done the above correctly, you will be able to share gps coordinates automatically between your gps's. Check here at LEI Extras for network parts: http://lr.factoryoutletstore.com/cat/20484/Lowrance-Accessories.html?cid=3016&chid=1600 Also, Garmin sells network cables and parts. As long as the cable connectors are red or black it should be compatible with Lowrance. Sometimes Garmin network accessories are less expensive than Lowrance. Shop around. Good luck!

P.S. If both of your transducers, from the 113 and the 28, are operating on the same frequency you will likely have interference between your units.


----------



## Dan44149

Yeah, if you have red connectors definitely disregard what I said. I refer to all of the cables as ethernet cables. That is what they are. Networks are my profession, so I tend to blend the terminology. An ethernet cable is a cable used to transfer information between units in a network. Textbook definition. Lowrance refers to the "ethernet" as a specific port; however, on his units I don't believe he has an ethernet port (I could be wrong there too, as I have not seen them). Forgive my computer terminology.


----------



## Workdog

Links posted on my original article were updated *again *on 13 Jun 13. Sorry, but, Lowrance frequently changes their links/URLs making it difficult to use their links as references.


----------



## Capt Ace

After losing my Lowrance radar to phased out old technology and not being able to find a replacement rim 200 chord on this planet, I was forced to upgrade to a new radar unit. The system has Marpa,and functions with a nmea 2000 network. While doing a bunch of research finding out what I need to make this unit work, I came across this post. Very informative, I might add.
Here's the way I understand it. The nmea 2000 rail or backbone as they call it needs to be powered from an external source as the newer head units such as the Gen 2 do not provide power to it. There is an expansion set up kit that you can buy that has extra Red connectors which are really Black in color, male and female resistors that have to go on the end of the nmea 2000 backbone rail, a couple of expansion chords, and an external power supply. Here is one of the questions that I'm trying to find out. There is a broadband interface that is hooked up in the system that has its own power supply chord. Does this interface because it has its own power supply chord in turn supply power to the nmea 2000 connection port that is integral to this interface module? From what I have read it's not good to have more than one power supply feeding the nmea rail as it will fry things. The instructions that come with the unit are really vague. I plan on calling Lowrance tech on Monday but was hoping to find out an answer before then.
Thanks,
Jimmy


----------



## Workdog

Your description of how to power an NMEA 2000 network is correct. And, you definitely don't want to power it through more than one source. I don't have experience with the Lowrance network hubs and sonar modules. But, if I understand them correctly, they work through the Ethernet connections on the units, which is a separate network than NMEA 2000. The newest units allow data sharing (gps coords) through Ethernet now too, from what I understand. I would talk to Lowrance CS and make sure of your connections. If you would, come on back here and report on what you learn from Lowrance. That would really help a lot of folks on this site as they get more involved with the Gen 2 HDS's and Touch units.


----------



## Capt Ace

Thanks for the reply Workdog. I plan on talking to Lowrance on Monday to see what needs to be done. I'm installing a 3g radar with a Hds Gen2 touch and want to enable the Marpa function. I have boiled it all down to this. To enable the Marpa function there are additional items that have to be interfaced. There is a R110 module that has its own power wires to connect to a power source. The 3G radar connects to the R110 with a plug and four other loose wires that go into a module type pin that snaps into the R110. The R110 also has to have a dropped leg going to the nmea 2000 backbone and it needs a Simnet(female) to nmea 2000(male) adapter to do it. The backbone also has to have a R42 compass attached to it with a simnet(male) to nmea2000(male)connector, and Gps Module connected to it for the Marpa to function. The nmea 2000 backbone is also connected to the back of the display unit with a black nmea chord(which is actually black). The display unit is also connected to the R110 with an ethernet connection as well which is yellow and yes, it is really yellow in color! I have an expansion kit from Lowrance that has the resistor ends, a couple of extension chords, and a power supply module to hook to the battery and the backbone to power it. I will let you guys know what Lowrance tells me about whether I have to power the nmea backbone with the separate power module or if in fact the nmea 2000 backbone will get its power from being connected to the R110 interface module. Wow!!! I think my head is spinning. LOL !!! If I just wanted to use the radar without the Marpa, I could just hook it directly to the Gen 2 unit, but here's the catch. In order for the radar overlay to work on the plotter, it has to have a GPS with compass position sensor like the Point-1. The Point-1 only works with nmea 2000 so you still need the nmea backbone if you would like to have the chart overlay function with the radar. I guess the biggest thing to me is that they don't tell you this stuff before you buy the unit and I must off missed that day in school when they told you that the color "red" is really "black" when it comes to electronics and nmea 2000.


----------



## Capt Ace

I just got off the phone with lowrance and here is what the tech told me. You do have to hook up the power to the R110 and use the power supply that comes with the expansion starter kit and hook that up to the backbone as well. As best as I can understand it, the nmea 2000 connection is going to the R110 to supply position data to the 3G radar which in turn provides the Marpa calculations to the display unit via the ethernet chord, at least I think it must work something like that. When it comes right down to it I'm not sure if that's how it interfaces, but at least that's how you connect the power supplies.


----------



## Workdog

Thanks for the update Capt Ace! Looks like you'll have a real nice system when you're done.


----------



## Davidmeloni

Hi, 
This is new for me, I just bought a used Lowrance globalmap 5200c and it came with no antenna gps, also bought a used garmin gps19x antenna with cables
Anyone knows how to wire them together?
This is my first gps and will be the only use as a gps
Thanks


----------



## Workdog

Davidmeloni said:


> Hi,
> This is new for me, I just bought a used Lowrance globalmap 5200c and it came with no antenna gps, also bought a used garmin gps19x antenna with cables
> Anyone knows how to wire them together?
> This is my first gps and will be the only use as a gps
> Thanks


The two should work together since the antenna is NMEA 2000 capable and the 5200c is a "Red" network NMEA 2000. Do you have just a straight cable for the antenna, or did it come with "T"s also? If it's just a cable, you could simply buy a Lowrance NMEA 2000 network starter pack which will have the "T"s and terminators you need for a simple NMEA 2000 network. This would allow you to expand your network to add in other NMEA 2000 devices in the future. 

Your basic network would look like such: 120 ohm terminator--Red "T"--dropper cable from the bottom of the "T" to the 5200c--another Red "T" connected to the first "T"--dropper cable to the antenna--another Red "T" connected to the 2nd "T" with power node dropper (if you aren't using the NMEA 2000 power branch from the 5200c power/data cable bundle)--the other 120 ohm terminator attached to the end of the third "T." Your network "backbone would like this:
120-T T T-120 
The bottom of the "T"s would be where you connect your dropper cables to your antenna, 5200c, and power node (if you haven't already powered the network with the third (NMEA 2000) leg of the power/data cable that powers your 5200c.

Note: make sure you only power the network with one power attachment to battery juice...either a dedicated power node hooked in the network backbone, or, the NMEA 2000 power leg of the three leg power/data cable that powers your 5200c. For the antenna to work you will need to power the antenna from one of the two sources I mentioned.


----------



## Davidmeloni

I have the 5200c and the garmin 19x only no network
The cables I have are 2 different connectors
Lowrance have a different one than garmin
Do I have to cut them?
Is any adaptor?
Thank you


----------



## Workdog

I've seen two different pictures of the garmin antenna online. Each has a different looking cable. In one picture, there was a typical NMEA 2000 cable that comes with the unit. Garmin NMEA 2000 and Lowrance Red network NMEA 2000 use the same connectors. Not sure why your antenna cable is different. I'll send you a PM with my ph number if you want to talk thru it.

Add: I was just thinking where your confusion might be. Does the cable you have for the antenna end with a male connector? The 5200c has a male connector port for NMEA 2000. The end of the antenna cable with male connector would connect to the bottom of a "T" which is female. An extension cable connected to another "T" would be female on the other end, which would connect to the back of the 5200c with its male connector... standard architecture.


----------



## Davidmeloni

Please send me your email to be able to send you pictures of what I have 
I can not send Pm's yet I'm too new
Thanks
David

QUOTE=Workdog;1855718]I've seen two different pictures of the garmin antenna online. Each has a different looking cable. In one picture, there was a typical NMEA 2000 cable that comes with the unit. Garmin NMEA 2000 and Lowrance Red network NMEA 2000 use the same connectors. Not sure why your antenna cable is different. I'll send you a PM with my ph number if you want to talk thru it.

Add: I was just thinking where your confusion might be. Does the cable you have for the antenna end with a male connector? The 5200c has a male connector port for NMEA 2000. The end of the antenna cable with male connector would connect to the bottom of a "T" which is female. An extension cable connected to another "T" would be female on the other end, which would connect to the back of the 5200c with its male connector... standard architecture.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Davidmeloni

This is what I have, and the connectors are different
    
QUOTE=Workdog;1855718]I've seen two different pictures of the garmin antenna online. Each has a different looking cable. In one picture, there was a typical NMEA 2000 cable that comes with the unit. Garmin NMEA 2000 and Lowrance Red network NMEA 2000 use the same connectors. Not sure why your antenna cable is different. I'll send you a PM with my ph number if you want to talk thru it.

Add: I was just thinking where your confusion might be. Does the cable you have for the antenna end with a male connector? The 5200c has a male connector port for NMEA 2000. The end of the antenna cable with male connector would connect to the bottom of a "T" which is female. An extension cable connected to another "T" would be female on the other end, which would connect to the back of the 5200c with its male connector... standard architecture.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Davidmeloni

Can anyone tell me how to wire them together?
Please


----------



## Workdog

David,
I'm sorry, I did NOT see your 9 August post. Somehow I missed it when you added the pictures. In looking at your pictures, I think I see your problem. What is the exact model number of your gps antenna? I think you have a Garmin 19x HVS. The 19x comes in two different styles; one is NMEA 2000 compatible (GPS 19x NMEA2000), the other is NMEA 0183 compatible (GPS 19x HVS). I think you have the NMEA 0183 compatible antenna. I believe you can still use the antenna though. The power/data cable coming from your 5200 unit has three nodes. One is power for the unit, one is power for NMEA 2000 network, and the other is NMEA 0183 (has multiple multi-color wires in the cable bundle. You would need to connect the wires from the antenna cable to the NMEA 0183 cable from your 5200. Unfortunately, I do not know enough about 0183 to know if the wires are connected on a on-for-one color match. Perhaps you could call Garmin and ask them what color wires from your 5200 NMEA 0183 cable to connect to the antenna wires? The other option is to buy an NMEA 2000-compatible antenna.


----------

